# Best Abdominal Exercises



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

In my 3 day split I don't really do anything to work on my abdominal muscles. Only abit of cardio if that counts.

I have a flat stomach and would love a six pack

So my question in... when should I do Ab exercises and what are the best?

Cheeers

Will

:thumb: Reps for good and helpful answers :thumb:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I expect your diet is tight, because if it isn't you won't get your six pack, no matter how many sit ups you do.

I go to a JJB gym its not perfect, I had to wait for a girl to finish

on the leg press mcn with two 10kg plates on yesterday, but there are some plusses, I go to abs classes, which I find beneficial to be coached training abs and core abs in different ways, I don't think there is one best exercise, you must work all your abs, and this I find is a good way of training with good form.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

This is what I do.

Captains chair for lower abs/hip flexors, medicine ball Russian twists for obliques and weighted ab crunch machine for upper abs. Overall core I train on my leg days with front squats as well as bb bicep curl squats which i find very effective (google it for form).

Also ab vacuums are very underrated IMO, Arnie used to swear by them.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I just do high reps on them girly ab rollers (200-250) then about 5 minutes on the girly twisty board, every morning after am cardio. Doesn't look its done my abs, and obliques any harm


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Certainly hasn't Bigjoe, you have an impressive set of abs on you. Doyle, as freddee said though you can do all the ab work in the world but you need low enough body fat to see them.

Looking at your avatar doyle, you seem an ecoto so you should have a genetic advantage when it comes to stripping off body fat, unfortunately I'm more towards the other end of the scale.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

UKWolverine said:


> Certainly hasn't Bigjoe, you have an impressive set of abs on you. As freddee said though you can do all the ab work in the world but you need low enough body fat to see them.
> 
> Looking at your avatar you seem an ecoto so you should have a genetic advantage when it comes to stripping off body fat, unfortunately I'm more towards the other end of the scale.


I would disagree about the ectomorphic body type mate, you wanna see how quickly I can fat when I don't watch what I eat. :lol:In fact this whole keto thing has lead me believe that I might have had slight insulin sensitivity before, cos I can get fat pretty quickly on a carb diet.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry Bigjoe I was talking about the OP being an ecto, should have been more specific, I will edit the previous post. I know from your previous posts how much effort you go to and I admire the dedication. I'll get there sooner or later, just trying to enjoy the mini achievements.


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

Ab rollouts, plank, russian twist, woodchopper and reverse wood chopper are the best. I usually just do rollouts for 4 sets of 10 then 3 sets of russian twists with planks to finish off with.

Crunches and situps do nothing for ab development, your core muscles are stabilising muscles so to challenege them the way nature intended you need to do some stability exercises with them like planks and rollouts. Look at gymnasts - they have the best abs in the world and they never perform one weighted crunch or situp!


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

doyle369 said:


> In my 3 day split I don't really do anything to work on my abdominal muscles. Only abit of cardio if that counts.
> 
> I have a flat stomach and would love a six pack
> 
> ...


You could just deadlift and squat as these brings them into play. Did my dl's yesterday and my abs know it.......Nice

I also like the a variation of the reverse crunch and the cross trainer really works the obliques


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

freddee said:


> I expect your diet is tight, because if it isn't you won't get your six pack, no matter how many sit ups you do.
> 
> I go to a JJB gym its not perfect, I had to wait for a girl to finish
> 
> on the leg press mcn with two 10kg plates on yesterday, but there are some plusses, I go to abs classes, which I find beneficial to be coached training abs and core abs in different ways, I don't think there is one best exercise, you must work all your abs, and this I find is a good way of training with good form.


What do you mean by a tight diet?


----------



## papaguy51 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, can someone explain to me what a tight diet is as well please


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

papaguy51 said:


> Yeah, can someone explain to me what a tight diet is as well please


A tight diet means a clean diet, no crap. Unless you're genetically gifted lads you're abs will only show when you have a low body fat percentage.

So a typical way is to gain mass, build the muscle and then strip away the fat to really bring out definition.

Check the other forum sections, food, diet and nutrition


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

ok.. anyone else got a good ab routine?


----------



## ad6792612 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you for sharing such a useful thoughts on the exercises.. I am doing my regular abs exercise by following the guidance and tips from the site http://www.real6packabs.com. They are too good in providing such a nice guidance and tips to keep body fit and to get the six pack abs....


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

ad6792612 said:


> Thank you for sharing such a useful thoughts on the exercises.. I am doing my regular abs exercise by following the guidance and tips from the site http://www.real6packabs.com. They are too good in providing such a nice guidance and tips to keep body fit and to get the six pack abs....


Nice plug :whistling:


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

hmm i do 5 exercises and 4 sets of 30 , which consists of reverse crunches weighted, bicycle crunches, russian twists , weighted side bends and touch toes, pretty much every other day.

Ultimatley i think your diet is 99% reason you dont see abs, if i start back on carbs again like i have i lose that definition within a week lol , also if you take creatine that will blur it out aswell or so i have found lol


----------

